# still glad you got White?



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

AHAHAHAHA......he thought he was going to just be a allstar when he went to Denver......Looks like he's still playing at the end of games.....lol......Rodney is a BUST and lets face it:sigh:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Sure ! Just because he is a young player that is still developing. I won't judge a player that came into a new team, and a new system thats played after 16 games. Its way to early to say which way we will go with White. 
No matter what he will be like. It is still better than having Bateer and Reid.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Its a little early to call him a bust he did have a game where he had 20 pts. I am just glad he is no longer detroit's problem.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> Sure ! Just because he is a young player that is still developing. I won't judge a player that came into a new team, and a new system thats played after 16 games. Its way to early to say which way we will go with White.
> No matter what he will be like. It is still better than having Bateer and Reid.


Pretty well said right there. Denver has no idea what they are doing right now, and the young players they have are VERY unexperienced. Tskita, Hilario, and White.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

The idea is: Just survive the season somehow, and give as much expierience as possible to the young players. At least its the only idea I have about Denver this year  
When the Nuggets have added some free agents before the next season, all things look different. I don't give much about this season. Its just the start of a new aera in Denver. Not more, but also not less.
The only thing one can argue about is the playing time that Hilario, Tskitishvil and White get. To me it seems not enough to gain the experiencee they need. But that might change sooner or later. I hope it does


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> The idea is: Just survive the season somehow, and give as much expierience as possible to the young players. At least its the only idea I have about Denver this year
> When the Nuggets have added some free agents before the next season, all things look different. I don't give much about this season. Its just the start of a new aera in Denver. Not more, but also not less.
> The only thing one can argue about is the playing time that Hilario, Tskitishvil and White get. To me it seems not enough to gain the experiencee they need. But that might change sooner or later. I hope it does


I agree with all that post. I don't see why they don't give the 3 young guys PT, it isn't like they have anything to strive for. Denver survives on defense, but offense is just another story. :sigh:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

At least Tskitishvili, Hilario and Yarbrough had some playing time yesterday. And I think they did well vs. Golden State.

Nene Hilario 11 pts, 3 rebs, 1 Assist, 2 steals in 24 minutes
Nikoloz Tskitishvili 10, 6, 0, 1 in 21 minutes
Vincent Yarbrough 10, 1, 3, 2 in 14 minutes

Looks good to me. They played very solid.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwick</b>!
> AHAHAHAHA......he thought he was going to just be a allstar when he went to Denver......Looks like he's still playing at the end of games.....lol......Rodney is a BUST and lets face it:sigh:


[strike]wow...what a horribly stupid post.[/strike]

do you realize reid hasnt played one second for you guys? nor has bateer? or that you wont see your low first round pick for years? [strike]keep on laughing. oh wait, youve stopped.[/strike]

fact is, hes cheap...signed for a few more years...young...and even if we wanted to trade him we could easily get back double what he cost us.

[strike]try again.[/strike]

*Please watch the attacking! Thanks, Devestata..*


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> At least Tskitishvili, Hilario and Yarbrough had some playing time yesterday. And I think they did well vs. Golden State.
> 
> Nene Hilario 11 pts, 3 rebs, 1 Assist, 2 steals in 24 minutes
> ...


yar is looking to be a possible 2nd round steal. hes giving us some much needed O.

i was hoping between yar, savo and jr one would turn out to be a servicable backup...yar might be it.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Rodney White looked good tonight.

He is a little smaller than I thought but also a lot more athletic. I thought he was a tweener 3\4 & actually he is good sized for a 3 and was doing fine lining up at the 2.

His shot selection needs some work but the kid has skills. 

Kiki may look like a genius yet with this move!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Right. White, Tskitishvili and Hilario are a good foundation. I hope that Kiki can make something out of this.


----------

